# Another first for Me with Q/View



## thatcho (Dec 16, 2013)

Well after reading MR. T's Cheese sticky I partook in my adventure of my First Cheese Smoke.

The looks I got from my wife when I told her I was gonna smoke cheese.  ROTF..
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  Then she smelled the great smoke from Todd's AMNPS and pellets.













CAM00253.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Dec 16, 2013






In the above pic i have some Colby and Mild Cheddar with some of Todd's Alder Pellets. Smoked em in middle racks of my MB30 Dual/fuel. Ambient outside temp was a great 40 deg.













CAM00255.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Dec 16, 2013






left in the smoke for about 3 hours. Not a lot of color but smells Awesome!!  Oh and of course tried it right out the smoke and yea take my word for it just package it and wait..Lol. Thanks to Mr. T for his thread. One more week to go before next sampling.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 16, 2013)

:popcorn


----------



## guruatbol (Dec 16, 2013)

MMMMMMM!  We just had mac a cheese with my meltings from my 2nd try at cheese the other day.  Wow was it good!  Everyone loves it.

Can't wait for my AMNPS to arrive tomorrow with the apple pellets, then gonna smoke, mozzi, jack, cheddar, swiss, Parmesan,and munster.

Those should do much better with the right equipment.

Mel


----------



## driedstick (Dec 18, 2013)

Looks great very nice, Mr T Has you covered, His thread is great.


----------



## thatcho (Dec 24, 2013)

Ok here is a update on my smoked cheeze. It has been roughly two weeks and i have notice a considerable color change in the Cheddar but not the Colby. Also got into the Christmas spirit and made my family a sampler meat and smoked cheeze tray. Sampled some in the process and was satisfied with the two week wait. Very mild smoke flavor in the Colby but still somewhat pronounced in the Cheddar.













CAM00282.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Dec 24, 2013


















CAM00283.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Dec 24, 2013






Yes those are little snowmen and Christmas trees. Merry Christmas SMF may the TBS flow freely for you.


----------



## guruatbol (Dec 24, 2013)

That looks great!  I will be sampling my 2 week old mozzi, jack, cheddar and munster tomorrow.

So many more cheeses out there to try!  I just can't wait to do others, Parmesan, Havarti, Mancheca and some of the spreadable cheeses like Brie. 

Mel


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 25, 2013)

How fun! I've never smoked cheese and it's exciting to see you all do such gorgeous looking ones! Merry Christmas! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## thatcho (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank u Leah, It is definitely fun and my family has come tolove the recipes from this forum. Merry Christmas to u and your family. And keep smoking.
Justin


----------

